# My car says 3 keys registered...



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey! I was playing around in the menu options on the VC and it says that 3 keys have been 'activated' with my car. However, the dealer only gave me 2 keys. Does this mean that there is a third somewhere out there that can unlock and drive away my car?

Adam


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

you have the 3th plastic key?

i have 2 flip keys and 1 plastic key


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nope, never given a plastic one. I would have thought by keys registered, it was electronic keys as it has the keyless system.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Adam, was your car bought on finance? If so, it's standard practice for the dealer to retain one key in the event you fail to keep up your payments - makes repossessing the car much easier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Have you looked in the folder containing the handbook for a slim plastic key?


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

MY2016 no longer includes the little plastic key. I also wouldn't know how the car would know about a non-electronic key


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

BumBum_BumBum said:


> Adam, was your car bought on finance? If so, it's standard practice for the dealer to retain one key in the event you fail to keep up your payments - makes repossessing the car much easier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is, this makes sense, sort of. But I'd like to see them get through my electric gates to repossess the car :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

AdamA9 said:


> BumBum_BumBum said:
> 
> 
> > Adam, was your car bought on finance? If so, it's standard practice for the dealer to retain one key in the event you fail to keep up your payments - makes repossessing the car much easier.
> ...


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Have two "keyless keys" and a metal key with my car.

Regards


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, 3rd key for me as well...


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

For the people who have the third metal key, do you have the keyless entry and start/stop button or not?


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Strange mixture on what owners have been given, but when I collected my Sport Mk3 just over a month ago was given two keyless keys (and only two had been registered in the VC). But if you press the black plastic buttons on either side of the metal end of the keyless key you can pull out a metal key, so also have two of those.

Looking in the manual it mentions that if battery power fails in the keyless key, to start the car you just have to touch it to the area mark on the right side of the steering column - take it that will not work to open the doors so a metal key in each keyless key has been provided so you can still gain entry. That's my take on the situation unless someone else can advise different.


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

I have the same SiHancox. I know earlier models came with the plastic valet key too, but Audi is no longer doing that. And then there's the separate metal key shown in a photo above. That's why I asked about keyless options, because that's what you and I both have, but not everyone does.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Collected our my16 car on Friday and that had 2 keys and a plastic key. Car says 2 keys are assigned to it


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Visuar, what trim level do you have, maybe the "lowly" Sport only gets the two Keyless keys, those above might get the extra together with a different finished Keyless keys.


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

SiHancox said:


> Visuar, what trim level do you have, maybe the "lowly" Sport only gets the two Keyless keys, those above might get the extra together with a different finished Keyless keys.


So my car is a U.S. spec car, so don't really have much choice in that area. Standard options are the phonebox, LED interior light package, advanced key, digital aircon, armrest, LED exterior lights etc. On the flip side there is no TTS Roadster in the U.S., nor can you get the S line package (although most of the inside is, basically), matrix lights or lane detect.

I basically ordered all available extras (with the exception of the Audi design pacakge): S sport seat package (leather + neck heater), tech pack (nav plus + connect + side assist + folding mirrors + rear & front sensors + camera), B&O and 19" wheels.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

That idea was a dead end then, so not sure why some get a different selection of keys other than Audi just change the spec on what is offered from time to time, which could include regional differences.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

SiHancox said:


> Visuar, what trim level do you have, maybe the "lowly" Sport only gets the two Keyless keys, those above might get the extra together with a different finished Keyless keys.


I got two keyless and there's a metal key inside one of them. However, why would a metal key be 'registered' with the car? I'd have thought this was more to do with a keyless one being registered.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Adam, agree - not sure but does not the registration process happen automatically on use of the Keyless keys (someone will know doubt enlighten us). Also check the other Keyless key, both of mine have the metal key inside so yours might also.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I have 2 keys and the plastic one...but after a few months, the car doesn't says 3 registered keys anymore... it doesn't says anything now on that menù!
I've checked everything...can someone write where is the message of the number of keys please?


----------

